# A rookie's Invisible Man



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Though I've been back into building kits for about 5 years or so, I had built nothing more complex than an Aurora Blackbeard. But I'm a big fan of H.G. Wells, so I had to give the I.M. a go. Not sure if this photo from my point and shoot will show it, but I used some scaled-down illustrations from Gray's Anatomy to spice it up a bit. Still needs a bit of finishing around the edges, but when that's done, I might work up the courage to try the Seaview or the Flying Sub. Thanks Chris and Frank. This rookie really enjoyed his first foray into "Level 3."

Such a rookie that I'm not even sure how to post the pic, but:

htttp://photos.hobbytalk.com/showphoto.php/photo/33104/ppuser/49535


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Excellent... 

This link should help :thumbsup:
You've done a Great Job:wave:
Mcdee


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks. Could you P.M. me and tell me how to do the thumbnail. Should have just asked my computer-savvy 10-year-old.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey PF...PM sent...hope it helps :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

With McD's help, I'm posting one more thumbnail. With apologies for the computer missteps--and those darn seams that I couldn't get out of the glassware! (Next time, we dremel on the inside!) Thanks.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm not a mod at this board, but let's try this...









I had to cut and paste this, I can't get it to launch from your link.

Nice work, figures are lots of work and you are doing a great job.

Steve


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like the sign :thumbsup:Where did you get it from...
Mcdee


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

The sign came from the source of all that is good: CultTVman.


----------



## normlbd (Nov 2, 2001)

Great job!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Excellent! It look so real.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

For a rookie thats not half bad :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec. :wave:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love it! This kit turned out GREAT!

MMM


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great work PF !! 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Not bad at all for a rookie.:thumbsup:


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

PFF - you're welcome, and thanks for posting the pics. I think you did a GREAT job on it!
The name plate is nice, and you put the spare books to good use in the back, balancing things out.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Okay, now I'm officially blushing. Thanks for all the positive comments and encouragement. (Now to clean up all the stuff I didn't see until I took photos). And as a rookie, I just want to say, "we've got to build 'em one kit at a time; I'm just happy to be here, hope I can help the ballclub...."


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

This is a great job on this kit!! I would need to buy two of these because I could use so much of base on the Dr Jekyl model!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

I think you did a great job. I think you are the first to use my nameplate; also available here: http://www.hroch.us/thunderboy.html


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

That's a very impressive paint job, well done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Excellent work. It's a great sculpt, and kit, and your detail work really brings out the finer aspects to the kit. Well done. And.. don't stop now! Since you've got the model-blood flowing keep going. Soon you'll be like the rest of us and have no more room to place these things. :thumbsup: 
Regards, Geoff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You've done a great job mate!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Chris.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks again, everyone, for the kind comments. I've learned a lot lurking around this board.


----------



## Alex DeLarge (Nov 15, 2008)

That is simply terrific. A really inspired color scheme on everything. I keep staring at the jacket... Is it just the shading of the paint job, or does it have some kind of sheen to it? In any case, it's beautiful. Everything is so specific and clean, and while that may not sound like much, it's something _I'm_ always aspiring to. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, Alex. Nothing mysterious about the jacket. It's dark blue, dry brushed with a shade just a bit lighter. The overcoat is black, dry brushed with gray. And both were done with "craft" paint that I bought at Wal-Mart. Nothing on the model is airbrushed; I don't own or know how to use one. The color scheme was copied from the box art and the instructions so I can't even take credit for that. It did take a while--especially the books which had to be done one at a time, but I didn't push myself. Just worked on it when I could and tried to enjoy the process. It's also a kit that goes together very easily and for that, we can thank Moebius.


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

Outstanding! How did you do the shading on the pants???


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks! Wal-Mart (Ceramcoat) tan dry brushed over dark brown


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Yea, I also thought the shading on the pants turned out well on your kit...


----------

